# Opening day of Gag grouper in the Middle Grounds



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

I wont bother you with a long ass story of loading the boat full of tackle, dive gear, beer, food,ice, bait. etc. Left out of Cedar Key headed out about 95 miles, fished a couple spots before the sun went down, fished the night, couple hours in the bean bag, got up next morning fished most of the next day different spots, had four guys doing dives for hogfish, came home with two boxes full of fish for 6 guys.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Plenty of good eating there. Looks like you had fun.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice catch, Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------

